# Divorce in UAE...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Funny,

So if I said to my wife, I'll divorce you if you buy any more shoes, and she did, then I'm legally divorced??

Fantastic

The National


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I see you are bored this evening...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hahaha this is great! You really wanna divorce your wife? Tell her you will divorce her if she breathes again or if her heart keeps beating for another minute! Great move Sharjah!

However I don't understand one thing. How did they find out what that guy said? Did he announce it on public television that he would divorce her if she went to the neighbors or what?


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Islam teaches tolerance and dislike anger. The decisions taken in anger and fury mostly give unpleasant results. Divorce are strongly condemned in Islam . And taken as last step only in the situation where a man or woman can no longer remain in the marriage and all attempts to save the marriage have failed.

Roles and responsibilities of both partners in marriage is clearly defined in Islam. It is vital that both will respect each other and always try to keep the relationship intact. 

If husband says to his wife that if you do this you will be divorced , Islam gives freedom to wife to think and take appropriate decision. It is highly advisable that wife will try to avoid to do that act if it is possible. If not possible than wife will consult his husband that it is not possible to avoid that act and husband needs to take back his wordings. Wife is also free to take decision to separate herself from such husband who is putting such conditions and forcing her against her will.

In the cited case the Egyptian person claiming that he put that condition in extreme anger . Islam doesnot differentiate between the act of a person taken in anger or without anger. This is the reason why anger is not a like-able state of mind in Islam.


Regarding announcement , in Islam witnesses are required at the time of solemnizing the marriage but divorce is an act between husband and wife. If wife knows that husband used the divorce words than she should not stay with her husband and apart. 

Wife by herself can also have the right to dissolve the marriage which is called khula in Islam.

Further the divorce must be given three times to take effect. 

There are some other conditions and requirements also in this regard.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So how come, in Islam, you can legally divorce your wife by sending her a text???

Telegraph

Doesn't sound too fair to me...

And for those that don't want to click the link...



> 'I divorce thee' by text as Islam goes hi-tech
> 
> HUSBANDS in the Gulf emirate of Dubai can now use mobile phone text messages to divorce their wives.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

More lovely culture of the uae.... has little to do with islam. Culture doesnt equal islam. And islam doesnt equal culture.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> More lovely culture of the uae.... has little to do with islam. Culture doesnt equal islam. And islam doesnt equal culture.


So very true, can't give you rep points, given you too much already!

(Not that I ever get any back....)


----------



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Andy Capp said:


> So how come, in Islam, you can legally divorce your wife by sending her a text???


My question is... does one need to send the text 3 times, or simply state their wish for divorce 3 times in 1 text?!


----------



## Sopey Dopey (Jan 21, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I see you are bored this evening...


Why wats up girl


----------



## Sopey Dopey (Jan 21, 2011)

FountainGuy said:


> My question is... does one need to send the text 3 times, or simply state their wish for divorce 3 times in 1 text?!


U r a dope. Actually u need witnesses too and a justifiable reason


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I wish all divorces were this easy!


----------



## Sopey Dopey (Jan 21, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I wish all divorces were this easy!


Well I do to as the uk have too many loop holes for bloomin divorce


----------

